# Sam's club 8 volt batteries



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

Was at my local Sam's club today and noticed that their 8 volt golf cart batteries have changed. They are now black cased with green tops still labeled as Interstate. They used to be the white case with red top which everybody knew was a re-labeled US Battery. I didn't get a chance to get a close look but does anybody have any info on these new batteries? I really need to get over there again and do some measuring. I based all of my battery racks on the US Battery versions. Hope they haven't changed much. Batteries are all that is left for me to save up for my conversion.

Brian


----------



## belair (May 24, 2010)

I am going with the Interstates also and should be the same as the US but of course "new and improved". Curious my quoted price at the Interstate distributer is $107. How much at Sam's?
Thanks


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

belair said:


> I am going with the Interstates also and should be the same as the US but of course "new and improved". Curious my quoted price at the Interstate distributer is $107. How much at Sam's?
> Thanks


Here in Atlanta they are $79 each with a $9 core charge. They are the target of my first pack.

ga2500ev


----------



## TheSGC (Nov 15, 2007)

Sam's/Walmart is changing over to the Johnson Controls batteries, so I don't know if those you see are the US Battery types. Starting earlier this year there was a web posting from Walmart saying that they were changing solely to the Johnson Controls manufacturer, but the labels might vary from place to place.

The color scheme of black and green does seem interesting, I haven't seen any batteries with that configuration. 

I started off looking at Sam's Club, and I did like the price and specs, but I got too good of a deal from the local US Battery dealer to pass up.


----------



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I will try to get back over there tomorrow. Very curious about the dimensions. I think the price here was around the $79 also. I will post again after I get the dimensions and any other info.

Brian


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

all I have to add is that investing in good batteries is worth it, and investing in a single-point watering system to be sure you keep floodies watered correctly is also worth it for longevity and time in maintenance......

You can't imagine how I wish I had installed my flow-rite water system sooner.  But US batteries have held up remarkably well under really bad treatment in my car...


----------



## belair (May 24, 2010)

I think we are all after the same thing which is the US 8V. The "new" Interstates are kinda teal and black but still US as far as I know. I will be in posseesion of the flow-rite before the batteries. For me it removes most of the drawbacks of the Flooded cell while delivering decent range and cycle life for a manageable price. Taking these to 50% DODs and beyond are what traction batteries are designed for. Weight is the real tradeoff.
Where is the Flow-Rite best purchased?


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

"Only a rich man can afford cheap batteries"

Get a spec sheet for those. What is the actual lifetime of those batteries in a cycle application when taken to your desired %DOD?

How often will you take them to that %DOD?

And ultimately, how many times will you replace them in the same timeframe as a better battery that costs a little more?


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

belair said:


> Where is the Flow-Rite best purchased?


I bought direct from usbattery.com

I ended up NOT going with the standard 'manifolds' for each battery... they stick up higher than individual swivels and interfered with my battery hold-downs. I went with the individual swivels that snap into the top of each cell cap, and cutting custom tubing between all cells. Didn't take long.

The more of a pain issue is that on the 8v batteries the 'ears' on the flow-rite caps interfered with many of my cable runs... so I ended up sawing the ears off most of the caps. not difficult, but a pain. I wrote in to flow-rite to suggest that using the 'earless' design they have for industrial batteries would probbly be better for the typical EV-er.


----------



## dougmcp (Jun 2, 2010)

Last time I was at Sam's Club the GC8 batteries were about $78 plus core chg.
In CA the ones that they have been supplying for over a year are Energizers, labeled/distributed by Johnson Controls.


----------



## belair (May 24, 2010)

These are the Interstates I am looking for. http://corporate.interstatebatteries.com/golfcar/

If they are at Sam's here in Nashville they will be my huckleberrry. Again I am just assuming they are still US battery but will confirm.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

TheSGC said:


> The color scheme of black and green does seem interesting, I haven't seen any batteries with that configuration.


 My greensavers from china look a bit like that (but square)


----------



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

Ok, got some measurements and info...

Sam's Club new black case, green top Interstate Powerfast (PFGC8) 
90min reserve
170AH 
L= 10.25"
W= 7.125"
H (w/o terminals & caps) = 9.625"
H (with terminals & caps) = 10.625"
Labels don't refer to Johnson Controls anywhere
made in Mexico
Price here in OKC: $72.26 + core
Here's the kicker..... now only a 6 month free replacement warranty.​
White case red top US 8VGC (data pulled from US Battery web site)
90min reserve
170AH 
L= 10.25"
W= 7.125"
H = 11.25"
Best price = you fill in the blank and let us know​
Footprint appears to be the same..whew, already built my racks. Interstate battery is shorter, may be how it is measured or it has a different type of cap.

Seeing some comments on "cheap batteries"..... Spill it out, are these crap or not? 

Brian


----------



## dougmcp (Jun 2, 2010)

Sam's like a lot of places, buy from different suppliers depending on the distribution warehouses and location of the stores.
In my experience a battery's performance and lifespan has more to do with the care and attention they get than the specific brand as long as the specs are similar.
IMO I'd buy the Sam's Interstates if they are less money and the warranties are similar.
I have 7x6v 2004 Trojans in my golf cart and 6x6v 2002 Sam's Club's in my boat and both are still in good condition and all come up to over 6.3v after a charge and rest.


----------



## belair (May 24, 2010)

*Curious*

From the Interstate website the part # is GC8-HD and is 11.33 tall. Perhaps Interstate is buying from both US and Johnson Control. I looked quickly and it seems that Johnson does quite a bit of manufacturing in Mexico while it was unclear if US does. I don't know if it matters or not and have no experience with either at this point but like you would like to get the best price for good batteries and sort through what is fact or rumor.


----------

